# Dallas Mavericks vs Portland Trailblazers



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (27-13) vs Portland Trailblazers (16-24)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

This is going to be Dampier's night. He has got to dominate Pryzbilla. Everyone thinks Pryz can be a legit C now but he has done this before when he has a couple of good starts but then goes back to his old self.
Mavs-115
Portland-100


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Any news on the injuries?

Josh Howard, Zach Randolph, Shareef Abdur-Rahim?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We will play bette than last night. That's for sure. Portland is on high coming off a win vs SA which i dont really think that matters much lol. But
Dallas 98
Portland 89


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I really see the mavs struggling in this one, I think were gunna struggle, if we win it'll be good, but don't expect one or Josh to play.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Anyone got the news on JHo?


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dallas 105
Portland 95


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Season series: Mavericks lead, 1-0. 


Key matchup 
Jason Terry vs. Damon Stoudamire: Both have played their best ball over the last month of the season. Stoudamire has averaged 18.1 points over the last 18 games, a stretch that included a 54-point explosion against New Orleans on Jan. 14. If Stoudamire gets 54 Wednesday acting head coach Avery Johnson will blow a gasket. Terry is coming off his first Western Conference Player of the Week award. He should be over the stomach virus that hindered his effort in the loss to the Los Angeles Clippers. 

Inside the Blazers 
On guard: Portland is playing much better since Nick Van Exel joined Damon Stoudamire in the starting lineup. The change was made on Jan. 10 and the two have combined to average 45.9 points in the eight games since. 

Briefly: Portland's starting forwards when it played the Mavericks on Nov. 26 – Zach Randolph and Shareef Abdur-Rahim – won't be around for this one. Abdur-Rahim is on the injured list after surgery to remove bone fragments from his elbow and Randolph has a sore right knee. David Moore 

Inside the Mavericks 
Still strong: The Mavericks watched a five-game winning streak come to an end against the Los Angeles Clippers, but this is still one of the hottest teams in the league with 12 wins in its last 16 games. Monday's loss was the team's fourth game in five nights. "They just had more energy than we did," guard Jason Terry said. 

Briefly: The Mavericks are optimistic that forward Josh Howard, who missed Monday's game with back spasms, will be able to play against the Trail Blazers...The Mavericks are 11-6 on the road this season. No team has fewer road losses.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Well with my psychic ability for predicting scores, I'll predict a win . I say the Mavs win

Mavs 93
Blazers 83


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

mavs 102 blazers 90


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Ruben will score 30


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas - 107
Portland - 91


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

mavs win!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

back on track...gave up 34 points in the third...unacceptable...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow came down to the end was a good game


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

short rotation man. only like 8 guys really used tonight

but dirk's "D" won this game for us

he had a block
a steal
and another block

within the last min of the game

(0:55) [POR] Randolph Jump Shot: Missed Block: Nowitzki (1 BLK) 
(0:53) [POR] Miles Jump Shot: Missed 
(0:53) [POR] Miles Rebound (Off:1 Def:3) 
(0:51) [DAL] Finley Rebound (Off:2 Def:4) 
(0:31) [DAL 91-88] Stackhouse Driving Layup: Made (20 PTS) Assist: Bradley (2 A 
(0:31) [POR] Team Timeout: Regular 
(0:31) [POR] Przybilla Substitution replaced by Frahm 
(0:31) [DAL] Bradley Substitution replaced by Armstrong 
(0:23) [POR] Van Exel Turnover: Bad Pass (2 TO) Steal: Nowitzki (2 ST) 
(0:22) [POR] Frahm Foul: Personal (1 PF) 
(0:22) [DAL 92-88] Nowitzki Free Throw 1 of 2 (21 PTS) 
(0:22) [DAL 93-88] Nowitzki Free Throw 2 of 2 (22 PTS) 
(0:22) [POR] Team Timeout: Short 
(0:16) [POR] Frahm Driving Layup: Missed Block: Nowitzki (2 BLK) 
(0:16) [POR] Team Rebound 
(0:12) [POR] Stoudamire Jump Shot: Missed 
(0:10) [DAL] Nowitzki Rebound (Off:1 Def:14)


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

blazers fans talking noise



> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!
> Dallas defense sucks. We could have won this one.


yea the mavs "D" sux so bad that dirk had 2 blocks and a steal on the blazers last 3 key possessions and held your team to 88 points 

your team scored 15 points in the 1st and 17 in the final quarter. only one really good offensive quarter or your team wouldn't have even broken 80

matter of fact your team hasn't scored 90 on us all year so far

first game yall scored 83
this game yall scored 88

and this second game the mavs 2 best perimeter defenders (daniels and howard) were in street clothes.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> blazers fans talking noise
> 
> 
> ...


Haha we go scrap with those bruddahs!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

ah, thats just someone reciting rhetoric that the media has been saying for years...dont take it personal...we could have a season avg of holding teams to 25%, highest score against us 70 points, and people would still say our D sucks...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

gotta love Dirks performance tonight...A+++++++...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs need Nowitzki to pull out 95-88 win


01:26 AM CST on Thursday, January 27, 2005


By DAVID MOORE / The Dallas Morning News



PORTLAND, Ore. — It was a game that mirrored the first half of the Mavericks’ season. 

Nothing flashy. Nothing easy. But in the end, effective. 

The Mavericks frittered away a double-digit lead in the second half of Wednesday’s game and endured some anxious moments late. But Dirk Nowitzki delivered the 95-88 victory over the Portland Trail Blazers with four points, a steal, a rebound and a block in the final 22.8 seconds.

Nowitzki’s performance — 24 points, 15 rebounds and six assists — allowed the Mavericks to compile the third-best record at the halfway mark (28-13) in club history. 

Phoenix and Seattle got the season off to a running start. San Antonio has asserted its dominance in recent weeks. Those are the teams in the West that have generated the most buzz in the first half. 

The Mavericks aren’t far behind, and they’re on the rise. The team ended the first half with 12 wins in their final 16 games. 

“We’re right in the midst of it,” acting coach Avery Johnson said. “No one really talks about what we’re doing, but we’re right there in the hunt.” 

A lack of energy, which led to the Mavericks’ downfall Monday against the LA Clippers, wasn’t a problem this night. The problem came in the third quarter when a sore right ankle forced Nowitzki to the locker room. 

The Blazers took advantage of his absence to shoot their way back . What had been a 15-point Dallas lead to open the third melted to a one-point lead entering the fourth. But Nowitzki’s return restored the Mavericks equilibrium. 

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edit : bad connection made me double post


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> back on track...gave up 34 points in the third...unacceptable...


didnt know dirkwas hurt during the 3rd quarter...still gotta hold teams to no more then 25 points a quarter no matter whos hurt...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> ah, thats just someone reciting rhetoric that the media has been saying for years...dont take it personal...we could have a season avg of holding teams to 25%, highest score against us 70 points, and people would still say our D sucks...


Yeah. I have argured many times already this season about the Mavs defense being better and I see you have too on other boards. I just basically gave up on it and just throw the stats on them so they look like fools.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> We will play bette than last night. That's for sure. Portland is on high coming off a win vs SA which i dont really think that matters much lol. But
> Dallas 98
> Portland 89


Hmm...oh so close. That said, if they didnt have that 3rd quarter like they did. They wouldn't even score 80.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

As a rational Blazer fan I thought dallas played pretty good defense. Shawn Bradley always kills us. Portland's problems are with it's coach and backcourt. Damon shot 34%, not because of the Dallas defense, but because he sucks more often than not. It's very easy to defend Portland if our guards aren't shooting well. The same reason we lost to dallas is the same reason we beat San antonio. Our gaurd play.


But great win for Dallas. Good luck in the playoffs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> As a rational Blazer fan I thought dallas played pretty good defense. Shawn Bradley always kills us. Portland's problems are with it's coach and backcourt. Damon shot 34%, not because of the Dallas defense, but because he sucks more often than not. It's very easy to defend Portland if our guards aren't shooting well. The same reason we lost to dallas is the same reason we beat San antonio. Our gaurd play.
> 
> 
> But great win for Dallas. Good luck in the playoffs.


 Woohoo, thats great sportsmanship man!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Woohoo, thats great sportsmanship man!



LOL not really. If Portland had a chance in H-E-double toothpicks of getting to the playoffs this year I'd wish your team a good dose of hemeroids or something.


----------

